# Win 2k server msging software attn: KenvinST etc



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Hi all,

After a bit of advice really.

In the server room upstairs we have got Windows 2000 server running on the main server along with an exchange server running with Win2k server/MS exchange on it.

Every workstation in the building is running Windows 2000 Professional

What I'm after is a piece of software where I can type in a message on the server and it will pop up as a message on everybodys workstation screen or just the screen of selcted workstations. It would be helpful when letting people know to log off our unix system and letting them know about various other things.

Does anyone know of any software like this? Preferably free!

cheers ;D

James


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

use Net Send at the command prompt. You can either specify individual computer names, or a domain. If you specify a domain, the message is sent to all currently connected users.

e.g.

Net Send BOB "TEST"
Net Send /DOMAIN "TEST"

The domain switch also works with a workgroup...


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

cheers mate, exactly what i was after!

works like a charm!!

much appreciated

James


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

bah - too late :-/


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

it's ok kev, i know that you'd have said that too so the glory will be shared between you both Â ;D

net send * [message] is the useful one i was looking for because it sends to everyone in the building

cheers

James


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Another way, which I prefer, is to use the Send Console Message option from the Shared Folders Snapin within the MMC. This gives you delivery reports, as well as enabling you to see a list of all users connected to the computer in question.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

LOL ;D

Net Send gave me many hours of amusement when I worked at BAE SYSTEMS, only a few of us knew about it and some messages to the bosses had to be seen to be believed.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Another way, which I prefer, is to use the Send Console Message option from the Shared Folders Snapin within the MMC. This gives you delivery reports, as well as enabling you to see a list of all users connected to the computer in question.


how do i go about doing this? any ideas?

cheers

James


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

i take it you can only do this from the server?

i think net send is better because i don't have to leave my desk 

cheers

James


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

you could install terminal services and run the ts client from your desktop

maybe a bit elaborate for simple messaging


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

TS is great. After months of using IBM's Director for remote control of our server I discovered TS. It is SOOOOO much faster & better than Director, & uses a shed load less resources.

I think Win2K Server should install TS by default, because it is such a useful feature...


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

but don't forget to check that the messenger service is running on the clients or they won't get it...


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

agree, TS is superb

I've always used Dameware until we moved to win2k/AD

Win2k Terminal Services is very well coded to ensure menus and windows open very quick, it also has options to disable backgrounds and cache bitmaps to speed things up


----------

